# ThinkPad Power Series 820



## balanga (Apr 25, 2021)

What are the chances of getting FreeBSD installed on my ThinkPad Power Series 820 which I managed to switch on today for the first time in twenty years? It has AIX installed but I can't login as I've forgotten the password  

I can do a diagnostic test without logging in and it shows a failure under SCSI - not sure if that means the hard disk has failed.


----------



## balanga (Apr 25, 2021)

It looks like you can get Linux installed on one of these:-





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az6kInZlEdk_


----------

